# Liquid Roof - anyone tried this?



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a general query, has anyone tried this before and if so what did you think?

Thanks.

Kathy

http://www.motorhomeroofrepair.co.uk/buy-liquid-roof-online


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Kathy.
I have heard of good reports stateside on older RV roofs.
But this is probably not going to cure a perrished seal or gasket. 

Ray.


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Ray, we are thinking of doing the whole roof when the weather picks up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have lots of adds and websites stateside in my FMCA books. Let me know if you need them. But the postage would be heavy. 
An RV supplies company in UK ARVE does supply US stuff.

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We considered a USA 5th Wheeler some years ago and were advised that the roof should be renewed every 2y with this sort of product. However, we settled for a Euro MH instead, so no personal experience, I'm afraid.

However, we have a static caravan in the garden and I have coated it with Thompsons "Roof It" (I think), at a cost of £10 or £20 per 2.5litre (failing memory!) from Homebase. It is easy to apply, gives a reasonably smooth finish and the brushes are washed in water (the product needs about 5 hours of rain-free drying time). The downside is that it dries to a pale grey, but other colours may be available. It is remarkably effective at sealing minute leaks, especially if you can get 2 coats on over successive days.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps we aught to get barryd some, as it must be the only thing not gone wrong so far. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------

